# Our game cameras caught a thief



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We have several game cameras hidden around that we bought after someone stole those 4 brand new JD wheel weights last July. We realized something had happened today when our next door renters lawn went missing. So I got the cards out of the cameras and there he was on 2 cameras and 1 got a clear view of the tag number. Wife called the Sheriff to report a theft and they were out here in about half hour or so. I had already cleared up one photo enough to see the guys face. The Deputy knew him from the Detention Center. After the Deputies left I looked at the photos again and realized he had something else in the back of his SUV and it the engine off the hay elevator. The Deputy called the neighbor and told him they thought they had found his lawn mower and we rode down the road to a nearby lawn mower repair shop. Kind of a awkward situation when the thief is standing there explaining how much stuff he had sold to the guy and the lawn guy is like he didn't know it was stolen stuff. I told the Deputy if you look at the photo my camera caught you'll see a engine sitting in the back of his SUV. He asked the scumbag what he did with the engine and he said "I sold to the lawn mower guy right there". He says, "oh yeah I fixed that engine it had some trash in the carb. runs real good now". He says, "I have Parkinson's and I don't remember things to good", I wanted to say Parkinson's doesn't usually affect your memory you moron. The thief is over saying how he's been working in the neighborhood and thought he was just picking up stuff wasn't any good anymore, liar and moron. When he said "working" that kinda pissed me off and I said "WORKING" and my neighbor said don't do it just let go. I asked Deputy what they were going to do with the thief and he said were going to book him, I figure he'll probably be back out in 24-48 hours. The thief kept saying he would pay us for the stuff he took, I told him just don't come back on our property. I had no intention of telling him who I was or where I lived. He's a career petty thief about 45-50 years old stealing for drug money, probably doesn't even remember where he got the stuff as he took the stuff almost 2 weeks ago.

I guess the thing that really gets me is the thief acted like it was nothing to him, just another day.

Stuff really like this gets on my nerves. This the third time in about 15 years. Someone once got a Husky 371XP, a Husky 55 and a Stihl chainsaw and a leaf blower, never got any of that back or the wheel weights.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad at least he was caught and u got your stuff this time.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

+1

When somone steals something from you, it makes you feel cheap. Been there. I'll remember the game camera thing, I have a few for deer.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would have told the cop hos shoe was untied then give the theif a good right hook lol. Good you got it back this time.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Glad you had the cameras out. Now you know who he is and where he is selling what he steals.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A customer of mine was telling me that a bunch of Nieghbors had eq disappearing it was older stuff but still but being used and mostly in good shape.Cops weren't much help and the farmers did some investigating and found some eq at local scrap yard.the thief was selling usable eq for scrap iron getting about 10% of what it was actually worth.
Scrap yard guy was confronted and about all he said was he brings me a lot of stuff.He should of been prosecuted also he had to know this guy constantly bringing in perfectly good eq and selling it for scrap had to be stealing it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I keep a game camera in my machine shed which is about 1/2 mile from the house. Let's me know if I have any varmints, 2 legged or 4 legged, snooping around.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One advantage of living on a state highway right next to the state park, there is always traffic. Campers coming and going, late shift or early shift people coming and going to work, etc. Also helps if you a member of the VFW, American Legion or both. A lot of cops were vets as well, make some new friends and they'll cruise by your place when they are in the area. My friend on the county police is assigned to our part of the county now and if he isn't on duty he'll have whoever is cruise the dirt road along the farm, has REALLY cut down on the dumping the last couple of years. Haven't had anything disappear off the home farm.

They don't mind cruising the dirt road either as you never know, might catch somebody with a portable lab cooking up a batch of stupid.


----------

